# Carrot Cake From Scratch



## smoking b (Apr 7, 2014)

I've had a lot of requests for my carrot cake recipe so here it is.

You will need...

3 3/4 cups flour - all purpose

3/4 cup brown sugar

1 Tbsp baking powder

1 tsp baking soda

1 tsp cinnamon

1 tsp ginger

1 tsp cardamom

3/4 tsp salt

1 pinch of ground cloves

1 stick of butter - 1/2 cup

3/4 cup orange juice

3/4 cup syrup - maple, pancake or your own - I made mine fresh for this but any will work

1/4 cup oil

4 chicken eggs

3 cups shredded carrot

1-2 cups chopped nuts - if you want - I didn't have any pecans handy so I used walnuts...













PICT1514.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Start by preheating your oven to 350* & shredding your carrots - I used a food processor to save grating them by hand. You want these ready to go so your batter doesn't thicken up while you're preparing them.













PICT1518.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Chop your nuts if using them - I used my mini food processor but you can do them however you want.













PICT1513.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Mix all your dry ingredients together.













PICT1515.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Cut in the butter - if you don't have a pastry blender a fork will work fine it will just take a bit longer...













PICT1516.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Add the chicken eggs, orange juice, syrup & oil.













PICT1517.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Mix everything together well.













PICT1519.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Add the shredded carrot & it mix it in.













PICT1520.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Add nuts if you're going to use them & mix them in.













PICT1521.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Pour your mix in your baking pan. I used a 9 x 13 & lined it with parchment paper so it wouldn't stick.

Bake it for 45 minutes to an hour depending on how thick you have it in your baking pan - use the toothpick test to tell when it is done. This particular one was done in 50 minutes.













PICT1523.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Here it is right out of the oven.













PICT1525.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






& here it is cut.













PICT1526.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






Closer view of the goodness.













PICT1527.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






& here is a piece with a cream cheese glaze I made - if you're going to put any type of frosting on it let it cool down for a half hour or so...













PICT1528.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 7, 2014






I like to store mine with a small container of water but it never really lasts long enough to benefit from it...

And there you go - not that difficult at all


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 7, 2014)

Very nice SB & thanks for sharing.... Carrot cake is awesome & that looks real tasty !  :drool

Justin


----------



## dandl93 (Apr 7, 2014)

SB thanks for sharing I need to give this to my wife.I gave her a Zucunni bread recipe 2 years ago so we been eating Zucunni bread every week since.Maybe she will change up now hahahahahah

Dan


----------



## smoking b (Apr 7, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Very nice SB & thanks for sharing.... Carrot cake is awesome & that looks real tasty !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome Justin  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It's not hard to eat...


----------



## smoking b (Apr 7, 2014)

dandl93 said:


> SB thanks for sharing I need to give this to my wife.I gave her a Zucunni bread recipe 2 years ago so we been eating Zucunni bread every week since.Maybe she will change up now hahahahahah
> 
> Dan


Your welcome man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Ha! Hopefully you can have a bit of variety now


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for answering the requests!!

Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## smoking b (Apr 8, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks for answering the requests!!
> 
> Awesome!!
> 
> Bear


You're quite welcome Bear


----------

